

+1: Google launches +1 Button to Display Ads.  - pajju
http://adsense.blogspot.com/2011/09/1-now-making-display-ads-more-relevant.html

======
tombin
"With a single click, people will now be able to endorse specific ads and make
them more likely to appear to their social connections. We believe that these
recommendations could lead your readers to notice ads on your site more,
leading to more clicks and higher returns for you over time".

This is a good move by Google.

------
pajju
Will I get relevant ads? Considering how many friends I have in Google+ and my
Interest Graph - it doesn't going to change the equation either. It would have
been great to see Twitter's followers recommending or HN users for me.
Interest Graphs to be considered.

